# 50D copyright?



## Hardrock (Jan 9, 2010)

So please tell me what I need to do to set up my copyright in my camera. The manual does'nt say squat. I downloaded the EOS utilities software to my computer , plug my camera to the computer and nowhere can I find the setup for the copyright. In camera I go to the utilities  and clear settings and there is no option. I do realize you have to set it up through a computer but where? Thanks!


----------



## Big (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't even know that was possible...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Umm...

You don't set it up, it automatically happens every time you take a picture.


If you want the exif to say something like "©2010 Your Name", you have to do that in another photo editing program.


----------



## NateWagner (Jan 9, 2010)

you need to set up copyright on your camera?

I can't imagine that being the case, because it isn't the owner of the camera that owns the copyright, it is the person who took the image. Thus, if you lent me your camera to take a shot, and I then took the image, the image I took would be my copyright. 

That being said, typically people add their copyright to the exif etc. data in PP probably in lightroom or something of the like.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 9, 2010)

On page 46 of the owners manual (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/lit_files/80.pdf) it states you can put you name or what ever for the copytight info. I would like to do that through the camera that way it is in there automatically instead of adding it later. The only other person that uses my camera is my wife so I dont think it should be a problem.

Edit: I want it to be in the exif of the image.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh, OK - I know what you're trying to do.

I have mine set up the same way.

Open up EOS Utility (with your camera connected) and go to the Remote Shooting/Camera Settings utility.

In there you can type in your name as the owner.

After that, you name will be listed in the exif.  (I can't remember if it says 'copyright owner' or just 'owner'.)

You can do the same thing in LR.  I forgot the EOS utility could do it too...


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Oh, OK - I know what you're trying to do.
> 
> I have mine set up the same way.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks , Im at work but if I remember correctly from last night when you go to remote shooting it turns my camera on like its going to take a picture? I didnt see where you could type in the name. It just showed me what the camera settings where ie: f-stop, shutter speed , iso, and wb. I will try agian tonight when I get home.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, OK - I know what you're trying to do.
> ...



Yes, and you can actually change those settings and take pictures through that program without touching the camera.  Click on the shutter speed, for example, and you can change it by rolling the mouse wheel.

In that utility, there are a few menus at the bottom if I remember correctly.  One of them lets you add your name.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

OK, here's how you do it:

When you open the utility, you get this:






Click the options button, then click where it says 'Owner's Name', and you can change it:








I have a 350D, but it should be the same for the 50D.

You can also set it to automatically synchronize the time & date with your computer every time you connect it by clicking on the date there.

(It says "F 0.0" because I didn't have a lens attached at the time.)


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 9, 2010)

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0300002162/01/eu2.6-w-en.pdf

eos utility manual, page 12-13 says pretty much what josh did. The exception being the manual screen shots might be an updated version as it has a place for both copyright and owner info, as well as an author. I have never even installed the canon software, but I might check it out some time this weekend if I get bored.

Edit: the link looks sketchy, I know...  but it's off the canon website


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 9, 2010)

pharmakon said:


> http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0300002162/01/eu2.6-w-en.pdf
> 
> eos utility manual, page 12-13 says pretty much what josh did. The exception being the manual screen shots might be an updated version as it has a place for both copyright and owner info, as well as an author. I have never even installed the canon software, but I might check it out some time this weekend if I get bored.
> 
> Edit: the link looks sketchy, I know... but it's off the canon website


 
Sweet!! Thats what I needed. I guess Im a bone head I didnt even think to go to Canons website. I got to that screen but didnt realize I could click on the icons.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

LOL, Yeah - I just checked Canon's website and my version is pretty old... I guess it's time to update it.


----------



## mostly sunny (Jan 9, 2010)

With the 7D this can be done on the camera.  I have no reason to use it.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

How do you type your name in?


The same thing can also be done in LR, but it is nice to have the information already there - before you import.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2010)

It can be done right on camera if you have a Nikon too.

I don't know about a 7D, but on most Nikons they have a list of letters, numbers and symbols you can use. You scroll through them and select the position of the ones you want using the multi-selector and various buttons on the back of the camera.

So, you can wind up with (C) Your Name Photography 2010, being added to the metadata of every image you make with that camera.


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jan 10, 2010)

I know on Jpegs you can just "Right-click" the file and choose Properties and then the "Details" Tab. You should then be able to go down to the copyright column and type in the details. Type ALT 0169 to get the copyright symbol. ( Maybe this isn't available on RAW files or in other operating systems. This is Windows 7. ) I am not on my home computer to check any RAW files. If you have Adobe Bridge, you can set it to automatically add the info as a Metadata template everytime you import pictures using Adobe Bridge.


----------

